# مجرد فكره وعايزه اعرف رأيكم



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

++ السلام والنعمه++


حبيت اقول اقتراح واتمني انه يعجبكم

يعني انا بشوف ان في اعضاء كتير بقالهم كذا سنه في المنتدي


منورينا طبعا

يعني كل لما بتلف السنه بيجي عيد ميلادهم وبنعملهم تهنئة جميلة وبنحتفل بيهم


ايه رأيكم اننا بضم كل مواضيع التهنئة في موضوع واحد ونكتب عليه اسم صاحب عيد الميلاد

يعني مثلا اي عضو بقاله اكتر من سنه طبعا موجود ليه اكتر من موضوع

نضمهم كلهم في موضوع ونكتب عليه مثلا عيد ميلاد 

(اسم العضو)

وكل سنه ندخل داخل الموضوع ونعمله تهنئة داخل هذا الموضوع المخصص بأسمه


شايفه انها هتكون اشيك وسهله انه لو حابب يشوف اعياد ميلاده اللي قبل كده ويسترجع ذكريات حلوه لان كل مره بيكون شخص مختلف اللي بينزل التهنئة وكمان اللي بيدخل بيكون في ناس جديدة وفي ناس بقالها فتره بطلت تدخل

يعني بيكون كله ورا بعض للسهوله مش اكتر


وانا رغيت كتير اوي  معلش ههههههههه


بس فكره خطرت علي بالي وحبيت اعرف رأيكم فيها


سلام ونعمه​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 فبراير 2011)

حلوة  يا روزى الفكرة دى اوى

نقعد نقلب فى ذكريات اعياد ميلادنا هههههههههه

جميلة جدا يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

وهو ده المطلوب يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

ااه ونسيت اضيف حاجه

هيكون مش شرط عيد ميلاد وبس يعني

مناسبات

زي خطوبه

زواج

مولود جديد

نجاح

تخرج

ترقية بالمنتدي

يعني كل ماهو خاص بالعضو من مناسبات سعيده هيكون داخل الموضوع الخاص بيه للسهوله في البحث​


----------



## ميرنا (9 فبراير 2011)

دا توفير للمواضيع ولا ايه يا رز


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

هههههههه لالالالالالالالا بس مجرد تسهيل


----------



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2011)

تمام.. وجميلللللللل
كدة عارفة ليه؟؟
لاني السنة الماضية كانت ردودي اشعار مصورة
وتعبت بيها كتير
مش هاقدر السنة اعمل زيها
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> تمام.. وجميلللللللل
> كدة عارفة ليه؟؟
> لاني السنة الماضية كانت ردودي اشعار مصورة
> وتعبت بيها كتير
> ...


 

هههههههههه طيب شوفت بقي يا كليمو هههههههههه كده اسهل

نورت الموضوع


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (9 فبراير 2011)

فكرة حلوة اوى اوى 
ميرسى كتير روزى 
على المجهود الكبير والافكار 
الجميلة حلوة كتير زيك ياروزيه 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2011)

يا افكارك ياروزى الجميله 

فكره جمبله اوى  وانا حاليا بحتفل بمرور4 سنين ليا فى المنتدى 

والموضوع موجود فى التهانى 

ربنا يوفقك يا قمر وتمتعينا بأفكارك الجميله


​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 فبراير 2011)

فكرة جميلة


----------



## vetaa (9 فبراير 2011)

*فكره جامده يا قمر
والعضو يبقاله سى فى ف المنتدى
يمكن الاوبشن كده يزيد له ههههههه
*


----------



## ميرنا (9 فبراير 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *فكره جامده يا قمر
> والعضو يبقاله سى فى ف المنتدى
> يمكن الاوبشن كده يزيد له ههههههه
> *


:t11::t11::t11:


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> فكرة حلوة اوى اوى
> ميرسى كتير روزى
> على المجهود الكبير والافكار
> الجميلة حلوة كتير زيك ياروزيه
> الرب يبارك حياتك




ميرسي يا حبيبتي

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> يا افكارك ياروزى الجميله
> 
> فكره جمبله اوى  وانا حاليا بحتفل بمرور4 سنين ليا فى المنتدى
> 
> ...




ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

عقبال كل سنة وانتي منورانا يا قمر المنتدي


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> فكرة جميلة




مرورك اجميل بكتير


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *فكره جامده يا قمر
> والعضو يبقاله سى فى ف المنتدى
> يمكن الاوبشن كده يزيد له ههههههه
> *




هههههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

*فكره جميله يا روزى *
*بس الموضوع اللى هيتعمل يكون فيه زى فهرس *
*السنه الاولى مثلا *
*السنه الثانيه *
*عيد الميلاد الاول *
*عيد الميلاد الثانى *
*مثلا *
*ونضع المشاركه بتاعت السنه اللى فاتت ويبقى عنوانها سنه 2010 مثلا وهى السنه الاولى او التانيه كده *
*ونكمل الاحتفال فى نفس الموضوع الاول *
*اتمنى تكون وجهه نظرى واضحه *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

تمام يا باشا

وميرسي جدا علي الاضافات

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Alexander.t (9 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارف الناس كلها عجباها الفكره بس مش عجبانى بصراحه ههههههههه
لان لما بيكون فى مناسبه للعضو مش لسه هندور على الموضوع القديم ونكتب فيه المناسبه وكمان لان ناس كتيير مش هتابع الموضوع القديم لكن لما يكون الموضوع جديد الناس هتخش وترد فيه
بجانب ان هيبقى تعب على مشرف القسم انو يتحمل كل ده لوحده
يعنى هيجمع مواضيع ويعدل مشاركات وهتبقى حوارات كتيير
وكل ده عشان العضو لو عاوز يسترجع ذكرياته ههههههههه
يخى عنه مسترجع هههههههههه
اللى عاوز يسترجع ميتعبناش ويدور هو ههههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههه

اهاااااااا دي لها حسابات اخري من ناحية البحث والتجميع ههههههههه

عموما دي مجرد فكره طبيعي ناس هتعجب بيها وناس لا 

عموما نظريه بردو هههههههههه

نورت يا باشا


----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2011)

*طيب انا  الشهر الجاى اكمل خمس سنين 
مفتكرش اتعملى موضوع على تسجيل دخولى المنتدى
هيبقى موضوعى فاضى ولا ايه 

*​


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفه يعنى ايه المفيد فى الموضوع  بشكل عملى !*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *طيب انا  الشهر الجاى اكمل خمس سنين
> مفتكرش اتعملى موضوع على تسجيل دخولى المنتدى
> هيبقى موضوعى فاضى ولا ايه
> 
> *​




 لالالالالالالا انا كلامي كنت بقول اللي نازله كذا موضوع في كل سنه هينضموا في موضوع واحد ويعني يكون متجدد في كل سنه ندخل نكتب في التهنئة ونحتفل فيه وكأنه موضوع جديد مكتوب

بس كده


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مش عارفه يعنى ايه المفيد فى الموضوع  بشكل عملى !*​




المفيد كان للتسهيل مش اكتر

ووضحت فوق في كلامي:t19:


----------



## abokaf2020 (9 فبراير 2011)

انا راي  من راي مينا 
وبصراحة من غير زعل يا روزي انا مش هضمة الفكرة


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> انا راي  من راي مينا
> وبصراحة من غير زعل يا روزي انا مش هضمة الفكرة




مفيش زعل يا مرمر

دي كلها اراء ووجهات نظر وانا حبيت اعرف

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 فبراير 2011)

*ايه الفكرة الرايقة دي 

طبيعي مش من روزي هههههههههههه

طب انا عايز السي في بتاعي علشان عيد ميلادي النهاردة  

ومحدش يقول روح السجق المدني **:ranting:*​


----------



## grges monir (10 فبراير 2011)

*عاوزة تعمل ارشيف للعضو
وكل واحد ياخد رقم للملف بتاعة هههه
فكرة لذيذة روزى*


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *ايه الفكرة الرايقة دي
> 
> طبيعي مش من روزي هههههههههههه
> 
> ...





هههههههههه كل سنة وانت طيب يا عادل

سنة جميلة مع يسوع


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *عاوزة تعمل ارشيف للعضو
> وكل واحد ياخد رقم للملف بتاعة هههه
> فكرة لذيذة روزى*




هههههههههه تحفه يا جرجس

نورت يا باشا

حسستني اني في مصلحة حكومية ههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

فكره رااائعه جدا 
شكراا​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك يا استاذي علي زوقك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *مش عارف الناس كلها عجباها الفكره بس مش عجبانى بصراحه ههههههههه*
> *لان لما بيكون فى مناسبه للعضو مش لسه هندور على الموضوع القديم ونكتب فيه المناسبه وكمان لان ناس كتيير مش هتابع الموضوع القديم لكن لما يكون الموضوع جديد الناس هتخش وترد فيه*
> *بجانب ان هيبقى تعب على مشرف القسم انو يتحمل كل ده لوحده*
> *يعنى هيجمع مواضيع ويعدل مشاركات وهتبقى حوارات كتيير*
> ...


* ههههههههههههههه*
*برنس والنبي:t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * ههههههههههههههه*
> *برنس والنبي:t33:*​



:hlp:


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2011)

الهدف من الفكرة جميل، لكن صعب تحقيقه على ارض الواقع.
دمج المواضيع في موضوع واحد سيصعب عملية التفاعل مع الموضوع، فانا احد الناس الذي كثيراً ما اضطر الى مراجعة الموضوع من بدايته لضمان عدم نساني و قفزي لاي رد، و مع ذلك كثيراً ما افشل في الرد على كل شخص.

ايضاً الأعضاء الجدد نسبياً عندما يدخلون موضوع سيدخلوه من اوله و اذا رأوا تاريخ الموضوع قديم سيتوهمون ان الموضوع قديم و لا داعي للرد فيه.

ممكن عند كتابة اي موضوع تهنئة ان نضع في اوله روابط لموضوع التهنئة للسنين الماضية..


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي اوي يا روك علي الرد

والفكره بتاعة حضرتك حلوه بردو 

اهم شئ التسهيل وسرعه الوصول

ربنا يعوضك


----------

